# What works for me



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Well forget Italian food, all that sauce and cheese, chinese is lethal for my D, German food wursts are the worst. American fast food guarantees 2 days in the bathroom but believe it or not I can usually eat mexican without too many problems so I make variation of rice and beans freeze portions of it in zip lock bags for when everyone else is having something I can't. There are so many changes you can make to this but the basic recipe is: saute onions, peppers , celery in a little olive oil or even just use one of those sprays. Add 1-2 chopped jalopeneas if desired. A clove or 2 of garlic too. add package of taco mix spices, a spoon of extra cumin, some cilantro either fresh or dried to taste 2 cans of any kind of beans I usually use small pink beans or white or back or red any are fine. jar of salsa either mild, moderate or hot. Sometimes I add a fresh tomato or two 2 cups of cooked rice I like basmati but any kind of rice is fine, You can add other vegetables zuccini, eggplant even corn although I would suggest the D's stay away from that. You can add cooked chicken or sautee ground beef with the peppers and oninos, shrimp is good in it too. This is my staple only problem is the whole family likes it too thats why I have to freeze portions and hide them.------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------

